
Goethe’s Colors: A Visual Catalogue - seesawtron
https://www.c82.net/work/?id=380
======
adzm
Despite being a fan of Goethe's writing and poetry, I somehow never knew about
his work with color. I find this area fascinating, especially how it relates
to language. What an interesting read to find on HN.

~~~
seesawtron
He worked in several fields like many "scientists" did back in those times. He
was not merely a philosopher or a writer but also a statesman, anatomist,
botanist and physicist.

I believe the specialisation of professions is merely a recent (100-200 years
maybe?) phenomenon. We become too absorbed into our professional identities of
being a programmer or biologist or engineer and tend to forget that we are of
course more than just our job and have freedom to invest our intellectual
rigour into anything and everything.

